# Taste of the wild, for a standard puppy?



## Cailin77 (Jul 21, 2012)

The great thing I've noticed about Taste of the Wild is that most of their suppliers carry samples. That's awesome when trying new foods for animals who may get upset stomachs from certain foods! Earthborn Holistic is another great brand, that you may be able to get locally. I haven't tried it yet, but it's got great ratings, and about the same price as TOTW.


----------



## SAS (Jun 16, 2013)

Cailin77 said:


> The great thing I've noticed about Taste of the Wild is that most of their suppliers carry samples. That's awesome when trying new foods for animals who may get upset stomachs from certain foods! Earthborn Holistic is another great brand, that you may be able to get locally. I haven't tried it yet, but it's got great ratings, and about the same price as TOTW.


I ended up buying Canidae. I am transitioning to that to see how it works.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

I transitioned Beau from TOTW to Canidae (Chicken and Brown Rice) some months ago per the recommendation of a food allergy test. He loves it, and has been doing better -- digestively speaking -- than he every did on the TOTW.


----------



## SAS (Jun 16, 2013)

LEUllman said:


> I transitioned Beau from TOTW to Canidae (Chicken and Brown Rice) some months ago per the recommendation of a food allergy test. He loves it, and has been doing better -- digestively speaking -- than he every did on the TOTW.


Thanks! I picked the lamb and rice. Hope it is the key. One thing i noticed is the chart says less of canidae than either fromms or totw.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

SAS said:


> I ended up buying Canidae. I am transitioning to that to see how it works.


I just looked on Dog Food Advisor. 
Here is Canidae dry food: 3.5 stars, depending on which one - some are 4 stars. Canidae Dog Food | Review and Rating 
Note however: Grain Free Pure , Sea, Sky, and Elements is 5 stars

Here is Taste of the Wild: 4.5 stars, depending on which one though. High Wetlands and High Prairie formulas at 5 star. Canidae Dog Food | Review and Rating

So apparently it's not just the brand!


----------

